# When Do I Start Eating?



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

First offer of the night tonight: 7 lbs of Chinese. $11.50 tip. 

Go to the address: vacant house. Call the customer: phone disconnected. Chat Rohit just as another offer comes in: he says leave. 

I get to the second place and the phone rings, Chicago number. Can’t hear in the pizza joint. Hang up. Twice. 

Oh well. I think they’ve stopped. Delivery, and tip, are still in pay summary. I guess GH just orders them another meal for another driver in this case. Or just refunds their money. 

Like I said: 7lbs of Chinese. Thanks Roger. Get your contact info right next time.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

It's a pain in the butt. You've got to double check the map that's on the delivery screen. It shows you the location the customer ordered from.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> It's a pain in the butt. You've got to double check the map that's on the delivery screen. It shows you the location the customer ordered from.


Screw that. If they can't get their shit together: thanks for dinner.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

To top it off, on my way home I stopped by a park by my house that has a couple of ripe apricot trees to walk my dog and picked about 5lbs of free apricots.

I guess it’s Free Food Thursday!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

dlearl476 said:


> Screw that. If they can't get their shit together: thanks for dinner.


That's the only way they'll learn. They really don't deserve to get their order


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> That's the only way they'll learn. They really don't deserve to get their order


Got home, put it Tupperware, tossed it in the freezer. It had to be $100 worth of food. It was party material.

Or an office diner. I hope whoever ordered it didn't get fired for using the company credit card and putting the wrong address and phone number on the order.

I wonder how GH deals with that. Do they replace the order? Or is if "Sorry, Charlie, the Driver just called and you put in the wrong address and phone number. No way to reach you."


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I like the part about the apricot trees.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

dlearl476 said:


> To top it off, on my way home I stopped by a park by my house that has a couple of ripe apricot trees to walk my dog and picked about 5lbs of free apricots.
> 
> I guess it's Free Food Thursday!


Wait. There are public parks that have fruit trees where you live? And it's not against some city ordinance to actually pick the fruit? ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dlearl476 said:


> To top it off, on my way home I stopped by a park by my house that has a couple of ripe apricot trees to walk my dog and picked about 5lbs of free apricots.
> 
> I guess it's Free Food Thursday!


Sprayed with Paraquat.

Agent Orange flavoured Apricots !


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Sprayed with Paraquat.
> 
> Agent Orange flavoured Apricots !


So _that's_ what that tingling in my hands and feet is. What a relief! I thought I'd got a hit of bad acid!



Woohaa said:


> Wait. There are public parks that have fruit trees where you live? And it's not against some city ordinance to actually pick the fruit? ?


Boy howdy! I've been eating these apricots since before it was a city park 40 years ago! When we were kids we used to ride our bikes up to here in the foothills of the mountains and eat till we puked on these things.

Best guess is somebody 100 years ago cleaned up their yard of all their fallen apricots and tossed them out in this place. it used to be kind of like in the mountains, and a few seeds took holding through apricot trees.

And now, they are sweet as can be because the city waters the park every day.

PS: Ordinances? We don't need no stinking ordinances. Thanks to the Mormons, this place is littered with wild fruit trees. I ran into a small enclave of hippies and granola crunchers that send out text messages when each one is ready to pick.

Sadly, even then 50%-75% of the fruit goes to waste.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

dlearl476 said:


> To top it off, on my way home I stopped by a park by my house that has a couple of ripe apricot trees to walk my dog and picked about 5lbs of free apricots.
> 
> I guess it's Free Food Thursday!


Dang it, now you reminded me. I forgot to go pick raspberries last week. There is a park around here that has wild raspberry bushes all over the place, and about three weeks ago they were filled out pretty nicely but the raspberries weren't ripe yet. I remember thinking at the time, "A week or two, and these should be good to go." Then I completely forgot. The birds have probably got them all by now.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

dlearl476 said:


> Boy howdy! I've been eating these apricots since before it was a city park 40 years ago! When we were kids we used to ride our bikes up to here in the foothills of the mountains and eat till we puked on these things.
> 
> Best guess is somebody 100 years ago cleaned up their yard of all their fallen apricots and tossed them out in this place. it used to be kind of like in the mountains, and a few seeds took holding through apricot trees.
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool. No fruit trees at public parks in Los Angeles. ?


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I was in Texas at a park and seeing people picking stuff up on the ground. Asked someone what they were doing and was told they were picked up pecans. Nothing like that around here.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Toby2 said:


> I was in Texas at a park and seeing people picking stuff up on the ground. Asked someone what they were doing and was told they were picked up pecans. Nothing like that around here.


The same park had two large almond trees but dang, those magpies are much better at tracking their ripeness and always beat me to them.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Sprayed with Paraquat.
> 
> Agent Orange flavoured Apricots !


Wash em off and you are maybe good to go
Just make sure you dont smoke em....


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## SushiGirl (Aug 28, 2016)

dlearl476 said:


> To top it off, on my way home I stopped by a park by my house that has a couple of ripe apricot trees to walk my dog and picked about 5lbs of free apricots.
> 
> I guess it's Free Food Thursday!


So, Basically, you are a freeloader...:laugh:


----------

